# Behind Closed Doors



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

I am starting a new journal and it will comprise of the struggles of attempting to reach goals going against all odds and demonstrating that it's how strong your heart is that will win in all of your goals.  

Posted from the other thread.  *I've made it out of the Dark Woods!*

Making this post real quick.

Workout with Debi.
Shoulders and Tri's.

SIDE NOTE: The band is booked 3 nights at a venue!  GrEAT venue. As a manager, I toured the facility and went over details! BUT, I was asked to also play Keyboard fillers that night!  

No problem!

Another note: I was asked to sit in on a judges panel for Local acts in July! Shoudl be f'n cool!

Last note: hiring a booking agency. Booking for Orlando!  Going to do a live sound recording/music video and possible do a couple of songs in a multi- billion dollar studio (s) Now THAT SHOULD BE F'N COOL! Yes!!!! Excellent! Furthermore, booking the band for a Florida tour that hopefully will include a few out of state gigs! Very cool! I'd like to join my friend's in CT to share that stage for when they go to NYC! Time will Tell! Only time will tell!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

NT,

The show is this Saturday.  I read that if your stripper (Club is next door... how convenient!   ), you get in for free and drinks are on the house!  Hmmnnn... that means all this week I have to sweet-talk these ladies in stopping into our show!!!  Not going to happen beause of band rehersal and promo stuff but I will stop in on two occassions!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

That's the kind of gig I'd love ...


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

Wished you were here because I'd send you in every day until the show!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

Side Note: I was going around with Sheyenne and John today and she was telling me how the band members were saying she was acting like a *bitch*  but I ended up telling her that's a good thing because it means she seeing things in a different angle.  However, if someone calls her a f*cking bitch then, worry!   

She's so f*cking awesome.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Great new journal Dave  I'm so happy your band is doing so well!! Wow, you're really becoming a big man in Florida  I saw it in you all along  One of these days you'll be the manager artists are dying to hook up with 

Good luck with the keyboard filling!!


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Jenny!

I did try to keep my word and I did let out that notion 6 months ago to you, didn't I? I just remained hush-hush about it until it came out! I did attempt to do an all female pop group and I still could've but I stumbled along this group and it was perfect timing.

We received the paperwork on that Multi Million dollar complex and it looks like were going to go with the Live sound Recording capturing stage performances, sound and video. However, the studio session may NOT be a go due to the fact that they are looking to do the whole album in a local area and at a consistent given time. They are adhering to their budget amongst the investors. It's a struggle of whose going to Produce it and who has say in it. The Leader of the band (Guitarist/Founder- John) would much rather have control and say in the project for the mere fact that this first album is "live or die" and if it dies, he'd rather know that he was to blame and not the ones on the outside. "Drain" was produced by I DiGRESS and Chris but mostly I Digress and that is the style and sound we are going for.  I have complete faith in John and I told him so and if I didn't, I would step and tell him so!

*DVD footage for Sunfest*
I saw two footages! Drain was awesome! However, it does need a few more edits and fun shots! Wait till' you see this!!!! They did a remake of Hearts, "Alone" and it was pretty cool.

I forgot to mention that their releasing a Heart Tribute album that features I DiGRESS! The indie record company sent over the contracts and they signed the contracts Monday back over to a indie record company (cannot say which record company though, sorry!) but hopefully will be released VERY soon! This project was ongoing prior to my joining so I am NOT taking credit on this! 

Lastly, Thursday is the new photoshoot! They asked me to get my picture done but I am NOT ready. I'll do that maybe in two to three weeks though! 

Keyboard fill: I'm doing my damd-est to get out of this bc/ the Manager needs to be a manager and NOT to be on stage!!!!!! I'll do recording sessions maybe or at least bring in someone but I'd rather NOT be! The reason for this scrambling is because they made this decision 10 days before the show and I have NOT rehearsed at all with them. On the other hand, I know their parts in my sleep! 

Thanks for stopping in and I hope you and Justin are having "The Time of your life"... do you swear? LOL!!!


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2004)

My trainer may have torn her calf muscle!!  

 But she's stronger than I so I know she'll be fine!  You outta see her calves!  Rock hard- humongest. 


Anyhoo, all traing sessions with Debi have been cancelled for the next two weeks due to the band.  However, that does NOT mean I'm not going to train though!  

For example, I'm going in 10 minutes to to 40 mins of cardio!    Then, go back tonight do do some more!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Wished you were here because I'd send you in every day until the show!!!!


with the boss at my side, I'm sure we'd get most of them to the show.


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> with the boss at my side, I'm sure we'd get most of them to the show.


you wouldn't catch me dead in there!


----------



## david (Jun 25, 2004)

OK Workout wise!

Circuit training that includes 30-40 mins of cardio 3 times a week  4th and 5th day are just cardio only for 45 mins.

BAND NEWS:  (Short Form)

* T-Shirts are done!!!  
* Dates are set for the Studio :Clap:  (That unamed studio/undisclosed location) 
* Interviews date setup confirmed  and band photo shoot completed!
* I am temporarily the Keyboard player for a few songs and will play live at the bigger shows.  That takes balls on my part!  
* Fresh P.O.P. completed!!!

** unmentionables kept safe behind closed doors for now.

SPECIAL NOTE:  Rehersal was last night.  3 am it ended.  My eyes closed at 4 am.  I was up in the gym at 7 am.   Crazy?  Yes!  Sleepy?  No!  Must be the VPX products and drinks ringing in my system again!  

3 shows this weekend.  Yeah, Friday, Saturday and Sunday!    Yikes!  

Ta-Ta for now!    Have a GREAT weekend everyone-anyone!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

I was right you are a hard working guy.


----------



## david (Jun 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I was right you are a hard working guy.


Yes, so busy that in 10 minutes I have to fly out this door.... drive south and then drive north!  Getting ready for the show!  

I have to go the strip joint around 7:00 ish to lay out flyers!!!  Poor me, huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Yes, so busy that in 10 minutes I have to fly out this door.... drive south and then drive north! Getting ready for the show!
> 
> I have to go the strip joint around 7:00 ish to lay out flyers!!! Poor me, huh?


I'd be good at the handing out flyers at the strip joints I always went w my guys and got along well with the ladies myself. Think it's because I don't disrespect them for what they do n I appreciate beauty. Not my cup of tea for a job tho.

so what do you drive?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2004)

*David!!! THE CD IS AWESOME!!!* thank you! Some of my songs (3 & 4) skip-Do you know a way to clean the CD?? The Band SOUNDS awesome! I was dancing around my living room listening to them (Seriously!!) AWESOME JOB! I am SO Proud of you!! You are such an amazing person and a very very hard worker! I'm so glad all of your dreams are coming true! You totally Deserve it!!!!!!!!!!

I'm Just speechless~ your acomplishments amaze me!

Have a great weekend and try to get some sleep sometime!!


----------



## david (Jun 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I'd be good at the handing out flyers at the strip joints I always went w my guys and got along well with the ladies myself. Think it's because I don't disrespect them for what they do n I appreciate beauty. Not my cup of tea for a job tho.
> 
> so what do you drive?


I drive...

People insane
crazy 
nutty

I lease cars (big mistake)

I had to terminate my Miata lease and went with a simple 4 day Honda Civiv Silver for the practical of anticipating something like this (band) or children. (Just kidding) 

As for the strip joint last night, it was real easy. I spoke to the manager to ask if I could hand out a few comp card for free drinks and admission to our show. I only handed that out to 5 different gals and 3 showed up. I ended up giving them a CD and they stayed for the show after their shift was up. No big deal. I ended up kissing the bartender's ass (female) for the majority last night. I didn't get home till' 4:30 ish this am and I'm going down to Ft. Laud. beach for the next gig (3 pm - 7 pm)

Last note: The only reason why I went to the Strip joint is bc/ the place was right next to the venue. Otherwise, I wouldn't even had gone.


----------



## david (Jun 27, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *David!!! THE CD IS AWESOME!!!* thank you! Some of my songs (3 & 4) skip-Do you know a way to clean the CD?? The Band SOUNDS awesome! I was dancing around my living room listening to them (Seriously!!) AWESOME JOB! I am SO Proud of you!! You are such an amazing person and a very very hard worker! I'm so glad all of your dreams are coming true! You totally Deserve it!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm Just speechless~ your acomplishments amaze me!
> 
> Have a great weekend and try to get some sleep sometime!!


Thank you thank you thank you thank you, Stacey for all the compliments and acknowledging my hard work!!   Like I've said all along, you're such a

 and  

 .  As for the CD, did you put another CD in your player and does it do the same thing?  Have you tried the CD in your car or another CD player?   If it the CD player, I think their is a CD cleaner that is a CD disc or maybe a spray.  If it's the CD, then, I would easily send you another copy.   How did you like the Promo card and press kit card?
I'll send you a t-shirt soon.  What is your size?

Sleep?  I need more that's for sure!!!!  I'm going to write more about last night and try to get these pictures downloaded soon!  Very soon!!! (When I'm fully awake)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey sleepy boy!  Make sure you get enough sleep  Or I might have to find a fitness chick that can put you to bed early 

Justin and I really like the CDs, we listen to them quite a bit 

Keep up the great work, the band is so lucky to have such a motivated manager!!


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey sleepy boy!  Make sure you get enough sleep  Or I might have to find a fitness chick that can put you to bed early
> 
> Justin and I really like the CDs, we listen to them quite a bit
> 
> Keep up the great work, the band is so lucky to have such a motivated manager!!


Hi Jenny & Justin!! 

I'm glad you both like the CD and listen to it!!  I have some news below that's cool in my mind!!!  

What is your favorite track?

Thank you for the compliments!!!  It's really fun in certain aspects!    Hope all is well with you two!


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2004)

We have been gigging 4 out of the last 6 days and last night it ended at 3 am and I didn't get home till' 4 am!!  

That has been pretty much the pattern for the last week.  3 hours sleep!   

The COOL news!!!

We are going into a multi million dollar facility in Orlando to record two tracks July 14th & 15th!!!  Mixing may be done at another studio here in South Florida.  

We will be returning to that studio to due a live show and simulcast recording, video recording etc.!!  

Lastly , we will be in a *cool* magazine either next month or the following month!!  

Sheyenne will then be featured by herself  in the future!

More news to come but undisclosed for now!!!


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh yeah,

Workouts for the last 5 days= Zero!

Not happy but there had to be a certain sacrificed and my body is suffering from it!!

No appts. with Debi yet for the next week!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

David that is AWESOME news about the Band!!!!!  YEAH!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

I love the number one song on the CD you sent me- (it's the only one I can listen to w/o scratching. It is the CD..But I'm going to see if I can get it fixed. All the other songs sound awesome toooooo!!!!!!!!!

Ummm --I'm a medium for T-Shirts. I like them a little big

I Love the promo card and press kit card---Looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you

TAKE CARE!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 1, 2004)

David fill me in on where this is happening, i live just south of West palm


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> David that is AWESOME news about the Band!!!!!  YEAH!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> I love the number one song on the CD you sent me- (it's the only one I can listen to w/o scratching. It is the CD..But I'm going to see if I can get it fixed. All the other songs sound awesome toooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Sweetie!!

Thanks for dropping in!!  Don't try to fix that CD because we're going into the studio to do 2 more songs!  But you know what?  I'll send you a new one!


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2004)

sawheet said:
			
		

> David fill me in on where this is happening, i live just south of West palm


I thought you lived in the Gables or Grove?? Cool, I 'll try to.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)

Let us know the name of the mag once it's out, because Sheyenne rock!! 



			
				david said:
			
		

> We have been gigging 4 out of the last 6 days and last night it ended at 3 am and I didn't get home till' 4 am!!
> 
> That has been pretty much the pattern for the last week. 3 hours sleep!
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Let us know the name of the mag once it's out, because Sheyenne rock!!


I'm unsure of it's distribution but I have somewhat of an idea.  It's distributed amongst 14,000 hotels within it's chain.  

I just secured a  write up/review/story for a South Florida and Orlando Distribution for a magazine (music related). I think I'm gonna like that one!!


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2004)

UPDATED LATE NEWS!!!

NEW SPONSOR!!!!

Budweiser!!!!!!!  That's right!  John, the lead front man for I DiGRESS has been bangin' down their doors for some time way before I climbed aboard and got through to them.  So, what this means is, I DiGRESS will be bannerizing/Advertising, giving away T-Shirts, Hats and you named it, BEER etc. away at each of their shows!!! 

** New date added for this upcoming weekend.  We will be in the panhandle of Florida!  Gotta check flight info for this one!  Again, thanks to John & Shy for this one as well!

Right now, I'm  attempting to get them in NYC and CT at the Mohegan Sun!!!!

Sounds like fun!


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2004)

Circuit train last night and 35 mins of cardio!

in 10 minutes, going to do some more cardio!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey David! That is so awesome that the band had Budweiser to sponsor them!!!!!    

Thanks for the CD! Your a doll


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey David! That is so awesome that the band had Budweiser to sponsor them!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the CD! Your a doll


Thanks Stacey!!!  I was stunned at first bc/ normally sponsorships only occur when your a signed artists.  Talk about defeating the odds!  But, we've only JUST begun!   

 


See PM for tracking numbers!


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2004)

OK, I was in WPB securing a deal for the band to play and mentioning our sponsor seems to make it a helluva lot easier!  It certainly didn't hurt for the fact they had many Bud Light signs outside their windows!   

However, I feel sick right now!     And, my night is NOT finished!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2004)

So sorry to hear you feel bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hope you feel better soon. The Bud Light thing is just too cool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think I'll have a cold one tonite n celebrate for you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

That's wonderful about the sponsorship! Money helps a lot when trying to promote something like a band! Where's my tshirt!  JK honey buns! Hope you get to see Debi soon.. before she forgets what you look like  JK again..


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear you feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could have a beer tonight but if I do, I'm gonna puke!!     Thank you, Marcia!  That song I sent you seconds ago,... you know, "Drama".  I'm highly considering booking them with us!  They would be a great compliment for I Digress!


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> That's wonderful about the sponsorship! Money helps a lot when trying to promote something like a band! Where's my tshirt!  JK honey buns! Hope you get to see Debi soon.. before she forgets what you look like  JK again..


Hey Vivian!!!

How ya been??  Sorry I haven't kept up in your journal to see but my apologies!  Well, Bud music promotions does more than just money for the band but helps us liven the party atmosphere that we carry!  I'm still gonna order my 2 hard liquored drinks and stay away from beer, though.  I can't afford the carbs and I don't care what any beer that claims is Light or low carbed.  Beer is beer!    Anyway, we get all the P.O.P's such as banners, posters, t-shirts, hats etc.  Oh, did I mention that they'll send us gals upon request to do a bud light promo at our shows?  Where is NT when you need him to see this!  I just have to send him those pictures!   

I wonder if Barcardi has this type of endorsement.  They can sponsor the manager of this band!!  ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Oh yes, T-shirts!  If I remember correctly, Large T-shirts I think and those are sold out already!!!  Unless Medium is OK, then I'll have to go recheck that stock level.  

Let's see, medium for Marcia and possibly medium for Vivian..... let me know, otherwise!!!

David


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2004)

35 mins of cardio

CHEST workout!

Stopped in at a  venue and they had a killer buffet of chicken, ribs and potato!


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2004)

going to meet with a mag editor and off to the venue.  Band performing tonight!  

Fun! fun! Fun!


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh Yeah and 



HAPPY 4th of JULY


 to whoever reads this!!!


----------



## supertech (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey David...Thanks for sending me the cd.....Got a great band going there. Good luck to you and I DIGRESS.  And happy 4th of july to you.


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Hey David...Thanks for sending me the cd.....Got a great band going there. Good luck to you and I DIGRESS. And happy 4th of july to you.


You're very welcomed and glad you liked it!  We're going into the studio to track two more songs.  One song is called "Fall Asleep" which is in "Drain" mode and "Silk Bullet Holes" which is harmonic and slower like the ones that you have but has a great  hook and groove like "Letting Go" but better.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2004)

Call me when you get home n tell me about the crazy holiday crowds. N hopefully not the crazy holiday drivers. Hope you had a fun nite.


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll try!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey. Smile.


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2004)

I did!  Is your guest still at home??


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2004)

no. all gone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## david (Jul 4, 2004)

OK, give me a second!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> OK, I was in WPB securing a deal for the band to play and mentioning our sponsor seems to make it a helluva lot easier! It certainly didn't hurt for the fact they had many Bud Light signs outside their windows!
> 
> However, I feel sick right now!   And, my night is NOT finished!


 
West Palm??  where where????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Beer is beer!  Anyway, we get all the P.O.P's such as banners, posters, t-shirts, hats etc. Oh, did I mention that they'll send us gals upon request to do a bud light promo at our shows? Where is NT when you need him to see this! I just have to send him those pictures!
> 
> David


hhmmmm ... pictures are always welcomed. 

Hope you're feeling better my friend.  Although this is a ways away, we are thinking about going to Jamacia again next year.  On our way, we might hang out with some friends in Florida ... so, we may get a chance to waste a night out together.   I know, where in Florida?  I don't know yet, the plans are still in the works.  I will get an address and you can tell me where in relation to it you are we can go from there.


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

sawheet said:
			
		

> West Palm?? where where????


That part remains "Behind Closed Doors" until I get further confirmation of that particular date and place.

I think we may although be shooting for Clematis Street!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hhmmmm ... pictures are always welcomed.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better my friend. Although this is a ways away, we are thinking about going to Jamacia again next year. On our way, we might hang out with some friends in Florida ... so, we may get a chance to waste a night out together.  I know, where in Florida? I don't know yet, the plans are still in the works. I will get an address and you can tell me where in relation to it you are we can go from there.


I'm in South Florida however, the band is going to be going on tour for the Fall/Winter---  Spring/Summer.  I hope I'm around when you get here!!!


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

Definitely have some really cool pictures from last night!!!!!!  They'll be up tonight, though!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> That part remains "Behind Closed Doors" until I get further confirmation of that particular date and place.
> 
> I think we may although be shooting for Clematis Street!!!!


Well clematis has some good venues, but the city itself runs the meyer ampitheatre, which has sunday concerts and such. Also in city place there is Blue Martini which has bands perform.  And have you ever been downtown Delray to Cuty limits, it is a large outdoor bar with a large stage,  hope to see y'all perform soon


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I'm in South Florida however, the band is going to be going on tour for the Fall/Winter--- Spring/Summer. I hope I'm around when you get here!!!


Let's hope so ... but like I said, it's just an idea right now.


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

sawheet said:
			
		

> Well clematis has some good venues, but the city itself runs the meyer ampitheatre, which has sunday concerts and such. Also in city place there is Blue Martini which has bands perform. And have you ever been downtown Delray to Cuty limits, it is a large outdoor bar with a large stage, hope to see y'all perform soon


Ooohhh yessss!  Blue Martini.  They'll only go to Tropical Booking because they want preformers who are good at playing other people's material but not of their own.  Even though we do covers but we add in our own material.  Can you see a rock band on that so called stage.  Not Sheyenne!!!  Well, I have been in contact with the City of WPB etertainment committee to do bigger shows such as we recently did Sunfest!


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Let's hope so ... but like I said, it's just an idea right now.


Very cool!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Ooohhh yessss! Blue Martini. They'll only go to Tropical Booking because they want preformers who are good at playing other people's material but not of their own. Even though we do covers but we add in our own material. Can you see a rock band on that so called stage. Not Sheyenne!!! Well, I have been in contact with the City of WPB etertainment committee to do bigger shows such as we recently did Sunfest!


Yes it is a small stage, You guys did sunfest, very cool. I was in Colorado then. I usually work overtime at that so I would of have seen you play.  Hope to see you guys play soon


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

sawheet said:
			
		

> Yes it is a small stage, You guys did sunfest, very cool. I was in Colorado then. I usually work overtime at that so I would of have seen you play. Hope to see you guys play soon


Yes, the sunfest gig (open for Michell Branch) was VERY cool!  Our DVD is going o be derived from Sunfest bc/ it was such a gorgeous day and outdoors of course!!!!  Definitely, I will keep you posted and also check my signature for shows as well.


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

OK, I'm off to the gym since I am not doing anything Band Related stuff tonight to my knowledge!!!  But that could change!

45 mins of cardio
Arms w/ bi's n Tri's


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

OK, that changed!  I AM doing something band related!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 5, 2004)

David~~~

I Love It!


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm glad you did because I knew you would!  Thanks again, Stacey!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2004)

Have A Great Day David!!


----------



## david (Jul 6, 2004)

"Silk with Bullet holes"  ... Stacey!


----------



## david (Jul 8, 2004)

Busy Busy Busy!

I have a training session finally with my trainer! That'll be very interesting!

* Band is en-route tonight to the Pan Handle!
* Off to the studio's in Orlando for two days next week!! I wonder if he can give us a nice sound like tehy did, Creed!! 
* In August, next set of tracks includes an Orchestrated sound of different strings and piano! That special talented person WILL hail from Orlando, FL in that vicinity! VERY EXCITED!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 8, 2004)

45 mins of cardio tonight.

OK, the band is up in Pensacola!  I really wished I had gone just to get out of here and escape the element and I still can by hopping a flight but.......  I'll be leaving again for Orlando on Tuesday at midnight or so......  I will be stopping in Cocoa Beach, FL/Daytona to speak with some people but then, to the studio's in Orlando.  Nervous?  Yes!  I just hope the band can stay sane for 8 hours without killing each other!  Ha Ha HA!  We'll see though.

I hate when things start clouding insanely and from that congesting requires some sort of remedy.  How we remedy all the power within and distribute it will dictate whether what we did was right or wrong.  So,the mind frame MUST change and very soon!  When certain important people are knocking on the door awaiting for DVD's, CD's and press kits..... what do you say?  We'll, soon those answers will be found.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

I hope you get the answers you want.


----------



## david (Jul 8, 2004)

I tell ya what.  Whatever that answer is, I'll accept it for whatever reason another may have.  It may appear irrational but there is always validity.  So, with that in mind, it comes as ease knowing that most are professional within their fields of work and I should have nothing to worry.  "Tactics" and "who you know" is going to play a major role.  I truly believe it's going to wind down to that and this is possibly one of my strong points.  Networking is awesome and I have no problems of mingling with those of importance.  CONFIDENCE helps as well.  DARE- those who do have 1/2 the chance oppose to those who wonder and hesitate.

I'm happy and I  always will be and could care less if tomorrow I knew I was only to live for 6 hours.  I know I gave it my heart and will continue to do so.  That's why I am happy these days.  Extremely happy!


----------



## david (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh and Tired, too!  Happy and tired!


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2004)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 


In silence of hoping and praying for the Bacardi sponsorship.  They have requested the proposal!!!   

**  The idea has been originated by me.  I drink 151's as a treat to me!  Yes, that is crazy but so am I    Plus, BACARDI is huge anyways!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah on the Bacardi Deal!! (does that mean ya'll got It??) 

I still haven't taken the CD out of my cd player 

David I'm very glad that you are so happy~ you sound very happy!! I hope that all goes well with the meeting in Cocoa Beach!! I know you are nervous, but you have a succesfull band there and those people will see it/hear it for sure!!! (Really you don't need luck)

Hugs to you, & For goodness sake TAKE A NAP today!! Your body needs rest!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2004)

ohhh ooops I got it now on the Bacardi Deal---- I'm praying that you get it


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> ohhh ooops I got it now on the Bacardi Deal---- I'm praying that you get it




When they hear that Budweiser is a part of us, that should help very much so.  But, that's not what I am trying to coat-tail ride on....... it's the carefully chosen words of the proposal that should enable us to win them over.  W-O-R-D-S..... I've been somewhat good at that but I'd rather  they come out to our show and allow us to demonstrate P-A-R-T-Y along with showmanship, music abilities and yes, our good looking members of the band as well.  In the end, we'll see what it amounts to!


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2004)

I still haven't taken the CD out of my cd player 

*That is so sweet, Stacey!  I''m glad that you really like it.  Now that you have the full CD minus "Fall Asleep" and "Silk with Bullet holes" I was curious to know which song you really like.  "Drain" is a given......   *

David I'm very glad that you are so happy~ you sound very happy!! I hope that all goes well with the meeting in Cocoa Beach!! I know you are nervous,

*Well, I'm not that nervous about their abilities but nervous-excited!  I didn't know that Creed recorded-tracked their second album in the same studio that we're going into!    This is in Orlando, FL.  Cocoa is a visit to potential places  to perform at.  You know something funny though...... actually, I save it below in the next posts!  *

 but you have a succesfull band there and those people will see it/hear it for sure!!! (Really you don't need luck)

*this band is very interesting in creativity.  Sheyenne is not only a singer but an actress who starred in a "B" Movie horror film which will hopefully be out and distributed in Septemeber by Fear Film productions.  John- guitarist is also a script writer, graphic arts designs and character sketch artist.  He also plays every instrument except piano/keyboard.  Mark-Bassist plays all instruments such as John but is very good at bass!   But the funny thing about the guitarists, bassist, drummer is that they all studied under one person!  *

Hugs to you, & For goodness sake TAKE A NAP today!! Your body needs rest!!! 
*
With the band 300+ miles away, rest is exactly what I'm getting!    But, I still am working though!  I have to go plan this project for WPB at a gig and see if these other bands are going to join in.  We'll see!  *


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2004)

David!  Oh I'm so happy you are getting to rest today!!!  Thats great news!

My fave song is (of course LOVE Drain) but my fave is...the one that talks about angels. Isn't that Valediction? I really like Letting Go!   They are all great--hard to choose. 
That's awesome that Creed recorded in that same studio!!!! 

The band sounds so amazing, such talented people! WoW


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> David!  Oh I'm so happy you are getting to rest today!!!  Thats great news!
> 
> *Everyone has been saying this lately!    I can't figure out why, either!   *
> 
> ...



*They're like my family!  It's is great because, musically, I NEVER have to step in and say anything.  However, their choices of songs I usually do!  *


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 10, 2004)

*HI David*

Hi there guy-ee

Just checkin in on you.. sending out positive energy and calming vibes to you on this newest journey!

Hugs

Eri'


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2004)

Erilaya said:
			
		

> Hi there guy-ee
> 
> Just checkin in on you.. sending out positive energy and calming vibes to you on this newest journey!
> 
> ...



Hey Erilaya!!!!    WOW!!!  What have you been up to?  Listen, PM me your address and I'll send you an album!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2004)

Legs tonight!!

Leg Extensions
Leg Press
Squats

DB Bent over rows
Lying ham string curls


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2004)

NOTES:

Due to press time and late announcements (Typically industry stuff) we may have to do a couple of rehearsals for a Biketoberfest.  For those who are unaware, it's the gathering of Bikers and central Florida bars/venues/clubs where their is live music etc.  This weekend, I scrambled and made a few phone calls so hopefully by Wednesday, we'll know who we have to try out for.  I have only a couple that are interested but hopefully, we will have more responses!  Most of them are at Daytona but a couple are going to be in Tampa etc.  The funny thing is if something amounts for tyrouts, the band is going to have to bring their own sound system!     This outta be good!

Bacardi... Bacardi... Bacardi!  Crossing my fingers! 

Hmmn.... what else?  Oh yeah, I have to go out the door now!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

Tell them the band members are doing low carb diets and exclusively drink bacardi and diet coke


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Tell them the band members are doing low carb diets and exclusively drink bacardi and diet coke



Hee Hee....  I wished it was that easy!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

*HEY NT.... take a look!!*

NT and others..... as much as you appreciate the song, "Drain" I wanted to share this other still video slide production that someone put together.  While the DVD of the Live Performance is on the horizon, I hope you like this in the meantime!  

http://homepage.mac.com/media151/models/iMovieTheater93.html


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

Erilaya said:
			
		

> Hi there guy-ee
> 
> Just checkin in on you.. sending out positive energy and calming vibes to you on this newest journey!
> 
> ...



Hey Erilay'a!

Sent Global priority!  You should have it by Thursday or Friday!  I hate filling out those Intl' forms!    But it was worth it to my good ol' IM friend, Erilay'a!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!!

Click on post #84!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey!
My computer wouldn't let me look at that- So I'm downloading her website right now I just signed the guest book too! 
Sheyenne is beautiful!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey!
> My computer wouldn't let me look at that- So I'm downloading her website right now I just signed the guest book too!
> Sheyenne is beautiful!




Hmmnn.. I'll go take a look!  I'm going to PM you because I have a few questions about Texas!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

OK, I just read your comments on Sheyenne's page!  Thank you so much!  Very kind, awesome and considerate!  Thank you thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

I HATE doing the Lawyer thing but tonight I had to seize that option bc/ of one moronic so called company of the band's past that I need to rid of permanently!  This ought to be good bc/ the owner of that company has been ducking me!  Well, duck my lawyer now!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Dave! 

I hope you had a great weekend my friend


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Dave!
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend my friend




Sorry it took me so long to respond!!  Thank you!  I hope you both are having a blast together!!


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2004)

WORKOUT

45 mins cardio

Reconfigured my diet with Debi and will start on that program next week.


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2004)

UPDATES:

Last week was the hardest week I endured mentally.  Well, maybe rest-fully.    Under prepration for Orlando and recording of the two songs, I never thought it was going to come about in that way.  Monday & Tuesday- Practice Sessions until 1:30 am!
I was supposed to cut out of Tuesday's practice to go to Orlando/Cocoa Beach but that did NOT happen.  The rehearsal was so intriguing!!  Awesome in other words!  So, I was going to sleep for two hours and then, leave at 3 am.  That did NOT happen!  I slept till' 6 am and then went to Orlando in the AM (5 hours of sleep)

Studio session ended at 2:30 am!  Chatted with the bassist till' 4am.  Woke up for the gym at 8:00.  4 hours of sleep

Friday- Studio session ended at 2:00... got something to eat and hit the road again at 3 am.  Arrived in town at 6:30 am.  (1 hour of sleep!)

We have a show tonight.  Benefit/Charity show for Autism.  Should be pretty cool!  

OVERALL:  Met some key players in Orlando and we will be doing some bookings in the UCF area!  Sessions went fine..  Great rough mix though!  Can't wait for the final product of those two songs!!


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh yeah...  I almost forgot!

I aquired some old Speed Stack (Case) for $4.00 a pop but I think it was worth it!  

I saw Freeman this week as well.  I am guilty of eating a Chicken sandwich on a bagel along with crappy potato salad!  Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## david (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank god the show doesn't start for another hour!!!  I wished I didn't have to go but I am bringing a girl-friend, her sister and her friend so....  promises are promises.....

Next week is going to be cake, thank god because there isn't much going on unless there is something that I don't know about!    We'll see!!

Shit!  I have to get some shirts for the band!

Anyways, let's see, 

Chest Workout

SM Bench
4 sets- 20 reps

Superset DB bench w/ decline DB flys
20+20 reps- 3 sets
Cable Flys- 4 sets/20 reps

No cardio


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2004)

David!! Hey sounds like you had an awesome time--and the band did great! Hope you get more sleep this week


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

When do you get the final mix?


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> David!! Hey sounds like you had an awesome time--and the band did great! Hope you get more sleep this week



Hi Stacey!

It was more of an experience as well (In Orlando).  Well, my sleep certainly has increase a tad bit more so, I'm getting there!  

Did you, btw, get the remix song of "Alone" by Heart and did you hear it??


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> When do you get the final mix?



Hello NT!  

The Tracking is completed but we're going back up to Orlando to do the final overdubs and final mixdown!  I'm just waiting on word back from the studio for that available date.  I have the rough mix now.  It's pretty cool in my opinion!

We're redoing the website!  New Music, new pictures... new everything.  We are even including a EPK (Electroni Press Kit) on the web site.

Also, our DVD is coming soon for the Hard Press kit release!

You'll be one of the first to know, NT!

We  have a lot of things cookin' but I won't release that info until the day before or day of............   

Hope all is well NT with you and the misses!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

What is a Press kit exactly?

Sounds pretty exciting.  Things here are good.  I finally got the missus to go camping.  For 11 years she's said she wouldn't like it.  I told her that camping is fun if you don't go with the parents ...  ... I was right!


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What is a Press kit exactly?
> 
> Sounds pretty exciting.  Things here are good.  I finally got the missus to go camping.  For 11 years she's said she wouldn't like it.  I told her that camping is fun if you don't go with the parents ...  ... I was right!



Press Kit is what you use to shop a band to labels and to industry related companies.  It generally comprises of Band Bio's, pictures, 3 to 4 song demo and if available, a DVD showcase performance which would help!

Camping?  Where did you go?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey ... *WHEN* you hit the big time, I'd love to work in the music industry. 

Camping ... we went to a provincial park about an hour out of town.  It was pretty nice.  It had been raining here for a couple of weeks and we had booked the site, so despite it raining at home, we went out.  Once we arrived at the campsite, it was barely drizzling.  After the tent was setup, it stopped raining and the sun shone down on us.  It was great.  We're off this weekend to the same place.  We went out and bought our own camping equipment.  Our tent is massive.  It is a 10 man tent ... and there are only the three of us going to sleep in it.  It should be quite roomy.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

I could be a roadie!


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2004)

It's funny though because it's hectic now as it is... unless I feel confident of allowing others to do certain tasks.........  But, in this case, yes, I'd rather have friend's join me in the continuing of support and development of the band. 

A roadie?  There are much BETTER positions than that for you!  I'd rather you plan out all the hotspots in each city and find out where the biggest party is etc.  So, I guess we could make you the Team's PERSONAL EVENT COORDINATOR!    But, we have to get signed first!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

and someone would get paid to do that ... 
If I ever get such an invitation, I'd be all over that in a minute.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and someone would get paid to do that ...
> If I ever get such an invitation, I'd be all over that in a minute.




Yeahhh................ finding a party or atmosphere and planning one is certainly *WORK* to me so yes, everyone get's paid to work!


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2004)

OK, I'm acquiring a Bass Guitar!  This should be interesting!  

In out of my house... in seconds... getting the guitar, going to the gym, going to get John's B-Day present (Guitarist), then off to the gig!  It should hopefully be cool!


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2004)

Gee, I never thought I could pull all that *garbage* off last night including stopping in on two friend's and ending my night at 12:30 ish!

It's too bad the sequential order got f*cked up last night. 

At the gym........... 45 mins of cardio.  Let's just say, NEVER visit your friend's before you go to the gym especially when those cronnies are at a bar and their buzzed, if not, DRUNK!


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh.... OK, so what do you I DO with this 4 STRING BASS guitar?    I sat with the bassist last night and he said he was going to give me lessons.  The problem here is, I already play guitar, Keyboards, light drums and sing?  Do I really need to learn bass now?  Well, since the band minus the singer knows all the instruments and do it really well, then, why not, me as well?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Dave 
How are the Virginia plans going? I could help pass out flyers and put posters up and stuff to promote the event if it's in my area! I'd be happy to help! 

Have a good day my friend


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Dave
> How are the Virginia plans going? I could help pass out flyers and put posters up and stuff to promote the event if it's in my area! I'd be happy to help!
> 
> Have a good day my friend



Hi Jenny!

Well, last night I was speaking to a person that *supposedly* manages a band in Richmond, VA and he actually suggests that the band relocates there.  It's a 2 fold reason.  One, he knows everyone from there and this *supposed* awesome group that does really well , knows a lot of people and we would play under his band.  Hmmn.. 2 different styles, too.  Let's see, that would mean like Flock of Seagulls opening for Disturbed.   No, it's not that much of contrast bt/ our group and theirs.  But, relocating also, because it's centralized to VA, NYC, NJ etc.  

That would be awesome if you wanted to help like that but I think being at the University and placing a few cards in the student activities center is sufficient.  Also, I would have the College/Local radio advertise as well.  What I'd have you do is sell our merchandise before and after the show for a few minutes and then, you and Justin can come and party with us all night long!!!  Yes............... I said, ALL NIGHT LONG!    Hopefully we'll play on the weekend!


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2004)

Getting prepared for 

ORLANDO PART II!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2004)

Tonight is going to be interesting....................  I need to be in 4 different places within a 3 hour time span.  

This ought to be good!

7:00 am workout- 45 mins  cardio


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

Hard Rock, Budweiser, Girls, Music Store, Clear Channel and Summer end Splash.............

4 out of the 5 is solidified!  I bet you can't guess which one isn't!!!  

This should make an impact here in Florida.  Hopefully!  

- I actually accomplished everything I needed to last night.

- Tonight, I'm supposed to go on a date with a friend to see a movie.  I may choose to work instead though going to a few new venues, etc.

- I actually secured a venue that I've been trying to finagle with a date and successfully, have done so!  

- Fretting about the tour because the band has other idea's.  Studio to start and finish the album.  Where?

- College Radio airplay and performing at Colleges and it's surrounding area.........

Ho hum..... We'll see.......  I just have so much to do today that it's ridiculous!

Last night was hilarious and I thought I'd never stop laughing!  Sheyenne and our #1 fan, Greg (friend of the band now) we're telling me stories of an incident at a bar where she was laying on top of the bar singing, "I will survive" and some moron got on the bar with her and tried to pretend to have sex with her without touch of course!    Funny to a certain extent but not so funny because I would've yanked him down off of there!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

UPDATE:

I just hired a new CD duplicator and she's working out GREAT!!!!  I got of an idiot!  I found that the reason for his delays is that he does frickin' drugs!  @sshole!

But, I'm happy with her!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

One last thing,

I'm going into  a legal battle amongst the band's old management and dissect them to expose them for the fraudelent and greedy little B@stard's that he is!

I really hate legal squabbles and it becomes costly and I think spending money on this is becoming ridiculous but, I'm learning this business from the ground up again. 

A reputation is a stake and when your reputation becomes tarnished and laid out in a court deposition, it's too-too bad.  That person (Old Management) is trying to make a name for themselves in this industry and unfortunately, they're going to succeed.  

BAD BUSINESS PRACTICES-DIRTY & GREED= Goal Attained


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

Off to the gym for some cardio and back training.  Maybe I'll throw in some light legs!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 24, 2004)

you better throw in some light legs DAVID   long time no see !!!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey Tank!!

It didn't happen!  (Legs)  Just a decent back workout!

Hey PM me your address and I'll send you a CD


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm up here at Kinko's taking a break looking up an address for Miami Beach while up here in West Palm Beach! 

I just found out that we're playing with "The Adequits".  What a hottie, lead singer!   Yeah, Baby! 

I've pretty much secured the gig for WPB.    It's amazing what 151 can do to you during conversation!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2004)

I swear, the projected 3 band image to WPB unnamed place is ran by a dweeb!  I wonder how many times he's held "gold" in his hand to just let it slip through.  He needed to lay off the beers.    IT will be kinda funny when I booked the very same gig NEXT to his place and then, he can watch all of the people of what would've came in to his place to their's instead!  That's mean, I know but I don't like delays or procrastination!   

Off to the gym to do Chest and biceps and cardio

Then off to N. Miami Beach!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2004)

Thats tooooo funnnny about the Dork!!!  LoL


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Thats tooooo funnnny about the Dork!!!  LoL



No, "Dork" was NOT funny...   but, I thought I'd share this with you Stacey, instead! I didn't want to put it up in the Gallery but put it in here instead!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2004)

And, now, to freak you all on another side of Sheyenne!  






Yeah, she's the gal!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2004)

During the song, "Smells like teen Spirit".......


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2004)

11 pm, I must be off to Holly-Hood to drop off some CD's and I think I'm gonna call it the night!    (Band-wise)


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2004)

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The old management team of I DiGRESS has been completed.  All PROBLEMS resolved!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2004)

They Are No Longer Contracted Or Binded And Have No Contact Or Affiliation Whatsosever!!!!  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmmmnnn.....

Follow ups ... follow ups ..... follow ups!

I'm wondering if I should just stay put tonight, watch TV for once and continue researching!

Of course, I'm going to the gym tonight, too but unsure of what to do!


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2004)

45 mins of cardio!  I really need to go do weights!  What's wrong with me?


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2004)

OK, very cool 

I just confirmation that we will be in Orlando August 2 and Aug 11th for a live sound recording at an undisclosed location!  Freaking awesome!!!

I feel really bad for the band though.  While I'm convalescing in Orlando for a week (Aug 9-14) they will be gigging in between.  Lots of traveling and less sleep!  

Well, I'm really excite about this Friday bc/ supposedly a  couple of indie labels are coming down to check the band out on Friday.  No, we're not looking to get signed yet but the thought of it would be really cool!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2004)

*Heart SKIPS a BEAT or 10!!!!!!  Entering DRAMA-VILLE!!!*

I just hit drama-ville!!!!!  WT// delving into it too much, I think I just hit a nail in my heart!!!!  I have been conversing with Melissa for some time and the other day, she emailed me and with reason!!!!  So, I've struck up the conversation about the music industry and life in general and today, I just escalated it to going out and chatting, eating (pizza... those who know me- know THIS!!!!   ), talking about our lives, the industry and listening to music etc.  Well, I knew of her new alignments within industry elites and she has been calloborating with a few that I know!  Low and behold, I heard her  2 songs.  The first one is OK.  The second one just blew me away because of the intricate style of voice that she presents.  Maybe that means nothing to no one but seeing and hearing her previously and then listening to her new music made weak, speechless and breathless!  Her style is much different now from I DiGRESS's  and Sheyenne Rivers which is VERY-VERY cool!    So, with that in mind, when I go and hang out with Melissa when I get back from Orlando........... it'll have to be in a freezer!  I'm going to f@cking melt!!!! 

I've replaced her photo up in the gallery for all to see again!!!!  I would love to manage her but realize that she needs someone BETTER than me!  There is NO.... DARE to FLY here because I am going with GUT FEELING and at this time, I am willing to guide her but not steer her and to give her what she needs the most.  FRIENDSHIP!!!!  Hopefully, I'll end up on her "Forget me Not" list which would be way cool!  I'm OFFICIALLY wishing this Chica the best that life has to offer her!  She deserves it!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey David, didnt know you started a new journal?!?!  Why does she need a better manager than you?  What do you need to to to become better?  Or is it all connections/who you know?


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey David, didnt know you started a new journal?!?!  Why does she need a better manager than you?  What do you need to to to become better?  Or is it all connections/who you know?



Ha Ha!  Then, you have a lot of reading to do that is, if this "stuff" interests you!  Well, not discounting I DiGRESS and why I manage them but bc/ Melissa's talents are on a different level, it's just a way of thinking!  With the right people (yes, the "who you know" factor), she could be "HUGE"!!!!  I would love to be a part of that but *I DiGRESS* is where my heart is at!  I'm on a personal level with them in a way of a love affair with the band and music and we have a motto!  _"From The Ground Up".  _ We started this thing, we are going to be *RESPONSIBLE* for this thing and no matter how it turns out, we have only *US* to hold liable for the outcome!  Sure, they'll be alot of other key factors that got us to the next level but the initial "Ground Work" was us!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2004)

*The Stupidiest "Crap" I've ever heard!*

_hey you dont know me but my name is lucy. I would love to meet you.
A little about me and other stuff is below. 

name; lucy
age; 18
sexual preference; Bi sexual
a little about me; I'm tired of dating. I just wanna have fun. Forget dinner, forget the movies... Bend me over and pound my (bleep) hard, Make me squeal.
favorite postion; On all fours. pleasure & pain in one go. 

If it sounds like you want to meet me, come setup a fun date with me. 

Girls in your town just like me are waiting to meet you too... _ 

*Nice JUNK EMAILS!!!  If I was married, she'd be asking for a divorce on this one!  *


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Reply to her david.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I brain farted, and cant remember the name of the other band...  Is Melissa from them(fawk!  )


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Reply to her david.




Naaaahhhh.... it's probably a lead to all other spam/porn/viagra garbage that I already get.  No need to quadruple the amount of "junk" I already get in my email's!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I brain farted, and cant remember the name of the other band...  Is Melissa from them(fawk!  )




No, Melissa is a solo artist.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Does she have a single yet?


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 29, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey Tank!!
> 
> It didn't happen!  (Legs)  Just a decent back workout!
> 
> Hey PM me your address and I'll send you a CD


will do with the addy David!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> No, Melissa is a solo artist.



Is there somewhere we could listen to a sample from Melissa?

You're truly a special person ... that you think you can't do for what you think she deserves and are willing to step aside to let someone else who can.   Is this managing thing you're doing just something for your current group or something you'd like to do for many groups?  I can't say that I know you on a business level, but from reading here, if you were looking at doing this as a career, I'd say you got the stuff to make it work.


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does she have a single yet?



Her demo is coming out after her third song in the studio.  Soon, it will be available.


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2004)

First and foremost, thank you, NT for the nice compliments.  Also, thank you for believing in me in the sense of good judgement and business tactics.  I believe up to a certain point, I am good at this but then, as a "Babe in the woods"  there is so much more to this than just "this".    I believe there is an old saying though and that is, "I love what I do and very passionate of music and when it becomes work, then I'll quit this industry..."  Well B.S. to that ending or excuse because either that person walked into the industry dumb and blind or just blind not doing any research.  Everything is a *"CHALLENGE"* _(notice I didn't say hard) _ in life.... EVERYTHING!

Well I coud continue on but..............  I Won't!  

As for Melissa's sample.... I have to keep that locked "Behind Closed Doors" but you know as always, NT.... you will be one of the first to know!!!  And. trust me, melting is what Melissa's voice is... (to me that is..)  Absolutely melting.  Now I won't say she's the greatest singer in the world but I've had the pleasure of hearing her sing live and talking with her on a pass by but.... I am going to have the privilege to be her friend now.  





			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> Is there somewhere we could listen to a sample from Melissa?
> 
> You're truly a special person ... that you think you can't do for what you think she deserves and are willing to step aside to let someone else who can.   Is this managing thing you're doing just something for your current group or something you'd like to do for many groups?  I can't say that I know you on a business level, but from reading here, if you were looking at doing this as a career, I'd say you got the stuff to make it work.


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2004)

If there ever is a place called, "La-La Land" then I'm already there!   

Tonight will definitely be "La-La land!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey David!

I am happy you are so happy!     

BUT Where are your workouts?  How is your diet?????  Have you completely lost your mind and stopped training???     

Any new progress pics???


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey David!
> 
> I am happy you are so happy!
> *
> ...




Thank you for stopping in though, Sapph!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Legs today!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

OK, some real quick updates!!

Friday night was just what I said it was going to be!!  

LA-LA Land!!!  OMG!  So outta control!  Phoenix/Nebulin was on hand that night and the show was killer!  It was our "intro" night at the club and we did a really great job!  Although the right stage speakers SUCKED, we still got away with it!

I was introduced to the stupidiest drink!  It's called "Liquid Cocaine"!  Very dumb and did NOTHING for me!

Saturday meeting with investors (WPB) went really well!  We have a new project aligned and this, will really be kept behind closed doors!  The only thing is I can say is that we will be the "Pilot" of this new marketing idea and hopefully, you will all see it!  I don't have a doubt in my mind especially those in the SE part of the states because it's unavoidable and can't be missed!  It's going to be cool and you know what?  It's going to happen and the results could be, "Succeed or fail".  I/We realize this but it's all the matter of "TRYING" and the money involved.......  WHO CARES!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Melissa Melissa Melissa....

I can't wait for our meeting soon!

It is SO HARD to figure out what she wants from me, if anything.  I would think she would need NOTHING because she has almost EVERYTHING music wise.

But, I am happy for her and maybe it's just friendship and future alignments amongst the industry!  I'd be a fool to not seize opportunity!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey!

Believe this or not, I/We went to the movies last night and did NOT work!    Although I wanted to but John & Sheyenne talked me into going to a movie instead!  Now, most people who saw the movie may have thought it was GARBAGE but you know what?  If the movie had you thinking throughout and "crashed" in the end regardless, it's still a good movie!

The Village

Yeah, that one!    Do I recommend it?  Yes, on DVD rental!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)

lol... i take it, that it wasnt scary at all?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi David~ Sorry I have been MIA lately--haven't been online too much the past few days. How are ya? Sounds like you had a great weekend and I'm so happy you rested last night and went to the movies--I want to see The Village, We always wait for movies to come out on DVD. I hate movie theaters-for one reason (don't laugh )  GERMS! I don't like putting my head on the back of the chairs, or my hands on the arm rest..LoL!! I know- I'm a dork

How's the weather there? It is soOOOOoooo hot here~ yucky! 

Oh I start my new job tomorrow  I will let ya know how that goes. 

Have a wonderful week honey!!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hi David~ Sorry I have been MIA lately--haven't been online too much the past few days.
> *That's OK.  I realize you have a life to live outside of a computer!   It's raining bad over here so I decided to go over some stuff for the band to reveal the next huge marketing plan and this one I hope is going to be COOL!!!It's hard to think about things when the TV is on and the 3 Stooges are playing!  *
> 
> How are ya?
> ...



I'll try to and later on, soon, I want to send you (mail) some other demo songs CD's of artists that have caught my interest and songs that I know you'll enjoy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 1, 2004)

You're a big guy silly, that liquid cocaine would probably have me dancing on the tables (if the name is at all accurate and you are just the exception) and im not even small! But then again I can not hold my liquor!!!


----------



## david (Aug 3, 2004)

The album is onthe HORIZON!!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2004)

Quick notes:

- I saw Debi last night and almost cried.  I miss her so MUCH!!!!
- I'm adding an investor only to David Dean Management officially becoming Incorporated next week!    
- The band is officially going to record the record in Orlando, FL!
- Live taping performance in Orlando next Wednesday
- Live performance in Tampa!!  
- New merchandising line coming out including, male/female shirts, tank tops, undies, hats aand stickers etc.!!!

More to report on this later!!!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Out of the whim and unexpectedly, I met with Melissa last night!!  Wow!    Was she "heaven-sent"?  It was funny because my mind and physically I was so tired!!  She was sweet from the time she smiled, served my food on my plate and filled my glass......  such a sweet-sweet woman!  

Now, enough of that!  We are working together!!     However, my help to her is "low-key" for the moment until I DiGRESS takes off into the studio which will be VERY VERY soon!  Don't get me wrong, there is NO conflicts or problems amongst the two groups bc/ I WILL NOT favor one to the other.  I will simply create-strategize-implement all projects with both!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Now, pathetically my workouts!  I intend to work out tonight and hopefully get a good workout in!  I have not done cardio and I'm gonna pay the piper!

The only thing I can do right now is, by Saturday, get my ass up to Orlando and START FRESH!  Include lots of swimming in the ocean etc.!  

May I LIVE to see the NEXT Sunrise!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi David  Dropping in on you as well! Everything sounds as though it is going so good for you all around right now!  Keep the positivo attitude as always!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Hi David  Dropping in on you as well! Everything sounds as though it is going so good for you all around right now!  Keep the positivo attitude as always!



Thank you, Jen for both commenting and dropping in!  Well, if I applied anything or adopted anything of what people like *you * demonstrate in your journals in such of_ "Hard-Working, logical thinking, heart and passion", _ I have applied it to my new career and  partially I have people such as you to credit for that matter.  

In theory,_ "perisistence, effort and positivity"_ are amongst the many quality traits one *MUST* possess in order to achieve any and all goals in this game in life.  *WIN or LOSE!*  What truly remains is *"You"* and *"what you are inside".*

But you ALL knew that anyways!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

*Stepping back and soulfully searching for something.......*

I'll Stand By You - The Pretenders 

Oh, why you look so sad?
Tears are in your eyes
Come on and come to me now
Don't be ashamed to cry
Let me see you through
'Cause I've seen the dark side too
When the night falls on you
and you don't know what to do
Nothing you confess could make me love you less. 

I'll stand by you
I'll stand by you
Won't let nobody hurt you
I'll stand by you


Take a quick listen if you can!!!  Download the WHOLE song to  get the meaning, too!

I'll Stand By You" clip 

Go to track #7 or again, download the song!!!  I need my band (s) to do something like this as well.

Anyway, this songs is meant for someone "special" in my life and those words are puuurr-fect, too!  My "Purrr-fect-sexy" that is!  If she reads and see's that nickname, she'll instantly know who she is!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Sweetie--I'm glad your doing good--mentally & Physically!!! 

LMAO~~ Oh I'm not that bad--I'll shake your hand LoL!!!!  Your a goofball. Oh I didn't know the village was scary--Now I'm not going to watch it..thank god! I can't do those! No way!

Your so cute!! Love the "I won't tell you Poem"    Thanks babe.

Kay- I'm signing off--gotta get some sleep!! Cody's already sleepy. We had a great run/sprint tonight (Plus weights).

Have a wonderful Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Stacey
"The village" Spoiler(review)

Thats if you want to see what your missing.  Movie sucked


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Sweetie--I'm glad your doing good--mentally & Physically!!!
> 
> LMAO~~ Oh I'm not that bad--I'll shake your hand LoL!!!!  Your a goofball. Oh I didn't know the village was scary--Now I'm not going to watch it..thank god! I can't do those! No way!
> 
> ...



OK... OK, depending on how you rate a movie but yes, the average moviego'er will tell you it "sucked".  Yes.  But, to those  who enjoy entertainment and see it fromt he writer's perception appreciate the work put into the movie.  It keeps you on the edge and interested!    THE END!  
(When it comes out on video, watch it at Gram's house by yourself and turn the volume up and sit semi close!     )
I left you a messagein your own journal about "going to sleep" and oh, Stacey, "Fall Asleep" will be out VERY soon and of course, you'll be my "Test-Angel-Babe" who hears it first!!!  I hope you like it!  

Have a good day too, Stacey!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 6, 2004)

David, the cd sounds awesome, thanks a million friend, that was really cool!!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> David, the cd sounds awesome, thanks a million friend, that was really cool!!!!!



Thanks, Tank!!!

Glad you liked the CD Sampler!  Well, October is going to BE REAL BUSY!  For that whole month we will be in the studio's recording the album under 1 Producer in 1 studio following the "Drain" sound deleting quite a few songs off that Demo!


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2004)

*I'm Officially On Vacation!!!!!!!!*

I will be getting back on track this next 10 days!

Diet and workouts!!!

Plan

* STRICT DIETING and no f*cking 151' Bacardi!!!  
* Workouts will be back a-la Debi Laszewski style!!!
* Cardio- twice a day 45 mins(AM & PM)

I will be incorporating a lot of ocean swimming, biking etc.


Getting back to the "OLD David" that you once knew!!!  I might even post whore, too!  

Pictures?  Yes!  I won't be in them because I look freaking terrible!!!

I am done talking and this is the plan workout wise! 

Oh yeah, I 'll have my Nextel with me conducting business still but while ont he beach!


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2004)

*Band News*

OK, here we go.

* The band's investors have just put up $XXK for this recording and CD duplication, hiring a producer etc.
* Contracts bt/ investors, Band Manager etc. will be signed when I get back!

* David Dean Management will become officially Incorporated as well.  We have an outside investor wanting to get in on IDiGRESS but the amount we are asking for is $XXK-$XXK before the signing of a record deal.  At this time it will NOT be required for that Investor to front that money but in time lapses upon the band becoming signed by a major label, that would be the requirment.  Yes, this band is NOT shopping or considering an indie label at this time unless it has a success rate , current active talent,  etc.  such as Wind up Records (Evanescence).  If we don't get signed by a major or by anyone and that IS a possibility then, well.......  I try not to think that way.

- David Dean Management has brought on the third investor and will be recieving a percentage of what David Dean Management makes from I DiGRESS and other bands (Future) that I bring on.    This decision has come in part of the terms that is if a decision of the amount cannot be agreed upon by I DiGRESS, third party investor and David Dean Management.  But, because of his willingness to and desire to be a part of our regimen he can certainly join me.  However, he will alson know that he will not own or be a part of my company as well but merely a business advisor, consultant and investor.  THIS IS FAIR AT THIS GIVEN TIME!!!

Wednesday we will be shooting a Live Video along with a live CD 2 song demo!  This should be VERY cool! (Orlando, FL)

Hmmnn.. I'm unsure of what more to say without spilling the beans.  I guess I coudl talk about Melissa and how I intend to develop her.  But I'll save that I guess.

Have a wonderful weekend to all those that are reading in Da-De land!


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2004)

As I spoke to my own investor tonight he is quite the funny individual.

D: I want to do Marketing for the band and to see fit that my efforts are rewarded.
Me: That is wonderful, however, keep in mind that once signed by a label the responsibility of Marketing, Sales, Tour, Promotions, Entertainment Lawyers, Publicity etc.  is all handled by that company. Therefore, of what we did in the beginning will no longer be neccessary and as an Artist Manager, it is MY duty to see fit that those things are handled along with Business/Personal affairs of the Artists.

D: But in the meantime....
Me: But in the meantime, this is MY responsibilitiy and will remain MY responsibility to that point.  In other words, I was appointed for a specific reason to be that person and the foundation of I DiGRESS will always be the band and I and no one else.  Investors in whatever form or fashion are just that and those rewards will come and be decided upon the band and I.  We don't need $100, $500 or $1K to say because that was offered to us that makes you a piece of our band or an investor etc.  They've tried this previously to me and thus wielded the money-hungry, lack of knowledged people who were or now have been catapulted by the band or I.  They are finished with un-named.wanna-be's liars etc. and I'm certainly not going to let them have more future potential scammers come in and side swipe us!

D: I want to do Distribution or CD duplication....
Me: It's already done

D: Can I book the band and the time and effort I put into that will I be compensated for that immediately?
Me:  Booking managers are normally paid by percentages of that booked event.  Compensation is usually paid out by me in my own pocket and anything after that is completed and done.  There is nothing further...

D: I think if I do your work at an assistant level, where the time of yours is unavailable... I should then be "partnered" to you.
Me: "Partnered"?  What does that really mean?  I don't have partners in this.  

D:  We need to sit down and have a meeting... the 4 of us.
Me: Absolutely.  When I get back from Central FLA... we will.  But in the meantime, think of sponsorships and merchandising... the costs.


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

*Workout*

10 am workout

*CHEST*

-Wide grip nautlius bench using plates
4 sets/20 reps each
-DB Incline Bench supersetted with Decline DB flys
20 reps per movement at 4 sets
-Seated pec dec
3 set of 20 reps

_30 second rest in bt/ sets and 1.5 rest in between movements_

*TRICEPS*

-Seated Dips
4 sets/20 reps
-Pushdowns supersetted with one arm pulldowns
4 sets/20 reps each movement
-Lying down DB skullcrushers
2 sets of 20 reps

_Throw in 2 sets of DB curls for tomorrow!_

25 mins of cardio (Got Hungry!)

------------------------------------------

45 mins cardio 6:45pm


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

Foods today so far!

Meal #1
3 whites/1 yolk
rice
6oz. Chicken
No Greens!!  I forgot them and I found a can of green beans but my friend's can opener is broken!  

Meal #2
Steak
Rice
No veggies- see Meal #1

Workout is coming up and then I get to eat again!    This time, I'll have a can opener, too!!

Meal #3
Turkey Burger

Meal #4
4 oz. Chicken seasoned in Garlic, italian seasoning, salt and pepper
mixed with a few mushrooms, 2 small italian stewed tomatoes (for taste) and onions!
combined with fresh spinach (Steamed)

Very delicious!!!

Meal #5

5 whites/1 yolk


to be continued.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

no can opener...you are so silly!


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> no can opener...you are so silly!




Hey sweetie!!!

I BOUGHT a can opener!!    How are ya doin'?


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

OK, for a moment I thought I was off the clock until Wednesday but it looks like I'm clocking back into supposedly tomorrow!

Grr.. I don't think I like getting licensing and copyrights permissions!!!

Let's see.....

- Big Festival in Y'bor city... let's see if we get on that bill!  That oughta be interesting!!!

Hmmnn... I think I'm going to stop talking about band stuff for now!!!


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2004)

_10:00 am Workout_

*SHOULDERS*

* Military press
4 sets- 20, 20,20,15
* One arm cable lateral raises
4 sets/20 reps (no rest)
* Front raises (DB)
4 sets/20 reps

*
BICEPS*

* BB curls
3 sets, 20, 20,15 reps
* Nautilus curls
4 sets/20, 18,12
* One arm curls (Nautilus)
3 sets/ 20, 20, 15 reps

*- 45 mins cardio*

_5:00 pm cardio- 35 mins_


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2004)

Meal #1

Because I was running late and needed to be at Cocoa Beach, I had to eat a wrap at the gym!  I didn't care for a crappy protein drink!

Turkey wrap (yeah, that's it!)

Meal #2
Lean Beef
(This was cooked the same way as last night's scrumptious meal!!!)

Meal #3
Chicken
Spinach

Meal #4
3 whites/1 yolk

to be continued.......................


----------



## david (Aug 10, 2004)

*Orlando, FL*

Workout

10 am

Back 

Pull ups
2 sets/20, 15 & 12 reps
(I hate these with a passion!!!)

Close grip pulldowns
4 sets- 20 reps

One arm row DB's
3 sets/20, 15, 12 reps... got intimidated by "Muscle Women" so I was distracted by here awesome delicious pyhsique!  

Overhead rows (Upper back supported by flat bench/ feet together
2 sets- 20 reps  (still distracted by MISS DELICIOUS!!!  )

Reverse crunch
2 sets- 20 reps

45 mins of cardio!


5pm workout 

Cardio- 45 mins


----------



## david (Aug 14, 2004)

Geeze, I don't even know where to begin?  

OUTLINE FORM could be good for now.  I'll elaborate later.

WORKOUTS:  Double sessions completed.  Lotsa cardio incorporated with weights!  Very refreshing!!!!

HURRICANE:  For 100 + winds it  WAS VERY DESTRUCTIVE!  No power!!!  No restaurants, hardly any gas stations open or convenient stores CLOSED!  No traffic lights, trees falled etc.  HORRIBLE!!!

BAND:  EXCELLENT!  

SIDE NOTES:  Met a fabulous gal named XXX XXXX .  Excellent musician and what a hottie!  I was privileged to have access to her rehearsal!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey David~ I'm glad you are safe!! I was worried about you!! That hurricane did some horrible nasty damage 

Take care sweetie~ Oh and thats awesome about the girl u met!!   Woohoooo!


----------



## david (Aug 15, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey David~ I'm glad you are safe!! I was worried about you!! That hurricane did some horrible nasty damage
> 
> Take care sweetie~ Oh and thats awesome about the girl u met!!   Woohoooo!



Thank you, Stacey for your concern.  BTW, you and my sister, you were the only ones that called or said anything.... well, I guess that's kinda my fault for not letting anyone know I was in Orlando!   I bet if anyone knew that I was there (especially my mother) I would've been called left and right and encouraged to leave but.....  Cellphone towers are down along with electricity!!!  I almost know now what 9-11 felt like minus the twin towers and 4 million people in shock!  I think Central Florida there is more than 1 million and I DO KNOW that the path's destruction was 4x the distance of Manhattan!

That girl I met, of course, I will send you a sample CD of her with her name and I think you'll see a different style and voice.  It is so cool!!!  The lead singer of my band was unhappy for the fact that I went to their rehearsal during I DiGRESS's live gig but I felt that I had their gig locked down and controlled and I was only a phone call away (down the street).    It was all about networking and when you get that chance and opportunity to talk to those people you DON'T pass it up!  Everyone else understood.  It must have been a "female" thing.  I'd have to explain it on a regular email, though!  

On another side note!  I found a Session Keyboard/Piano player!  She is awesome.  Formerly a Berklee student turned Rollins College gal!  OMG, and she is a cutie with gorgeous-kissable lips and wonderful hair and eyes!  I will be returning to Central Florida to spend a few days rehearsing with her and hanging out and stuff!  Let's hope I can keep it business-like because we are attracted to each other but I know I can't grow attached to her because in a year she is off to Los Angeles to live and continue her career.  She is more a film scoring person already locked down with a producer and have credits backing her already!  I had her go with me to  see that "other" singer and manager as part of the networking stuff!  

I do feel minus the hurricane that my time was spent wisely.

2 Venues, networked with a manager/artist who is "adored" by many in C. FLA, hiring a session musician, worked out every day (except for Hurricane day) and SLEPT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey! Oh I was very worried about you!!!!! I couldn't get on my computer--and kept thinking about you..I knew you were where the Hurricane went. I'm so happy you are safe!!!

Thats awesome you got to network!! Don't worry she will get over it- it probably is just a female thing~ and maybe a tad of jealousy b/c you have spent so much time with her--and now theres a new band. I'm sure she will be fine. 

Thats great you worked out everyday--and got rest!! Yeah!

Take care!!


----------



## david (Aug 15, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey! Oh I was very worried about you!!!!! I couldn't get on my computer--and kept thinking about you..I knew you were where the Hurricane went. I'm so happy you are safe!!!
> 
> *You're so sweet..... and like always, "An Angel, looking over me"  *
> 
> ...



Take care of that cold and feel better, OK?


----------



## david (Aug 16, 2004)

Sunday: AM Workout

*OUTLINE FORM*

Chest/Tris
45 mins of  cardio

Evening: 35 mins of cardio

MOnday:

Evening workoout

Shoulders (Big workout)
No cardio


----------



## david (Aug 18, 2004)

* Falling behind again, I see!  

* At the end and beginning of next week.... My company's official name will be David Dean Management & Productions as decided by my investor, myself and I Digress Productions.  

* 2 gigs confirmed in WPB!!!!  Next week and Oct (One day before we go into the studio's!)

* Orlando confirmed for next two months as well.

* Still working over the Tampa thang though!

* Interview completed by Rag Magazine and Beach Magazine, finally.

* Some cool surprises coming up VERY soon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

No more repairing cell phones eh?


----------



## david (Aug 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> No more repairing cell phones eh?




No, I still do that but the investor is going to *retire/relieve* me of this duty soon (within 2 months) as we will be taking on the Record Release Full Time/Overtime!  

So, I will be happy about that!


----------



## david (Aug 19, 2004)

OK, now I was told they want it just "David Dean, Inc."

I say, do whatever but just do it!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> No, I still do that but the investor is going to *retire/relieve* me of this duty soon (within 2 months) as we will be taking on the Record Release Full Time/Overtime!
> 
> So, I will be happy about that!



that sounds like a big step .. good luck!


----------



## david (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't think of it as something "uphill" because it's all good.


----------



## david (Aug 19, 2004)

45 mins of cardio

Foods weren't so great because I'm back down to 3 meals and  NOT 5   Oh well, I get back to that soon!


NOTES:

Well, I had a little _wish or dream_ last week and said that I would like our band and another band to share the same stage or play on a same show and honestly didn't think it would happen until next year!!! 

GUESS WHAT?  While whispering in a bird's ear of a cool event that we are going to be playing at, the manager of that group did the same and they WILL be on hand that night!!!!!!!  Wow  

That band's lead singer is in my gallery!  Check her out and it's not Melissa but the other Gal!  F'n cool!  If that works out it will take  us another step to where I want to play next!  HARD ROCK ORLANDO, FL!!!!!!!!    I'm only crossing my fingers on this!  So the percentage of that is 5% to 95 in the likelihood of that NOT happening so I will go back to that same formula.  *"Wish and Dream about" *


----------



## david (Aug 21, 2004)

A long night ahead of me.... so I think I'll watch two episodes of the 3 stooges, see my new girlfriend.... go eat with the band and then enjoy the show!


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2004)

Just Chest workout today and nothing else!  I'm getting perturbed!  

Anyhoo, last time and this is done!

DDMP, Inc.  That it!

David Dean Management & Productions, Inc.  Paperwork has been submitted and it's finally done.  Now , they are working on my logo which hopefully is going to be cool and simple!

I'm contemplating on going to this huge WPB party that will be filled with "ritzy money type people" to seek more investors.  Too bad in a personal environment everyone wants a piece of pie but the next day or time the topic is brought up, it's as good tasting as "sour milk".  But why think negative when the personal invite came from a friend of mine?  Must think positive!

The Latin Grammy pre telecast party in Miami is next week and I think I'm going to go even though I don't know the language!

Uno, dos, trace, cuervo...... ha ha ah ha!


----------



## david (Aug 24, 2004)

*BLUE MARTINI WEST PALM BEACH*....................... HERE WE COME!!!  


My "other goal" is finally becoming reality!!!!  FINALLY!!!  

Workout= none!  I have to be on the road!


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2004)

Two Cardio sessions yesterday and today for 45 mins each!  

Somewhere I am going to have to do some weights!!!!

Let's see.........

Blue Martini....  we WOWED them!  
Cayenne's up next in WPB!!!  

Other shows: South Beach!!!  Senor Frogs!  Should be fun!!!!!

Other notes: Sitting on the edge of my seat awaiting for certain developments... getting very excited!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2004)

"Some people are like puppets.... therefore, if you cut their strings, they die!  Now where are my f'n scissors... I'm about ready to kill some of these puppets!"


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2004)

No gym yesterday!

* Had a lot of time on my hand and not happy in the sense of the way I spent it!
* Met a lady whose a sister of  a friend who I thought was *adorable*.
- I told her without beating around the bush what I thought of her and asked her if she was married or had a boyfriend.  She said she has a boyfriend of 4 years.  I told her that I "expected" the answer and then, I told asked her, "Cool, may I ask what he does for a living..... something like that!  Guess what?  He died this past February!   I felt so bad... so speechless.
***  I thought I'd share that with anyone who reads that.
*And then, I saw Samera......  nuff' said!

* Anyway, the band is booked in Orlando to play 2 gigs.... Sept 9 & 11th.  I feel that I need to be there for "one" of them.  I booked a flight to Orlando 10-12.  Technically 30 hour stay.  It's weird because I'll only have air time for 45 mins vs. 3.5 hour driving.  Was it worth it?  ABSOLUTELY!!!  I chuckle for the fact that this type of lifestyle is going to start consuming me and this is how "it's" going to be.


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm still amazed of a Jenny's Swedish Invasioin journal!!!  Great Reading!  Awesome gal, too!


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2004)

Here I am early from a non nite of any band activities and duty's but it goes like this.  

Bring me to a party and get me interested in a woman.......


BUT next time you give me a woman who does COKE.... take that shit outta here!     Industry or not!

I walked out as you can see!  Highly upset at this moment!  I think I broke this shit out of someone's door and stupid emergency fire extinguisher casing!  Oh well!


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2004)

Sunday MEETINGS!!!  

Great meeting today!  (3 hours on a Sunday!)

* We have a Marketing Group that will do ALL the marketing to the best of their abilities at no costs whatsoever!  (I knew there was a reason why I brought on this investor!)  Just awaiting for the contracts and final decisions!

* Merchandising is on it's way!  I can't wait to send some of my friend's on here some "free stuff"!  

* Our album is going to be NOW tracked and recorded here in South Florida!  I find this advantageous anyways!  I MISS my family when they go away like that!

So exciting!  I'm so HAPPY to be a part of this project and group!  

WORKOUT= NONE!    Oh well, a time and place for that and if I can maintain and slowly lose then I'll be fine!


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh yeah... getting ready to develop a New England tour!  Connecticut, Massachusettes, New York......

in development as we speak!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2004)

Put up shutters..... and did chest workout (Very Light).... this counts as a workout!  Need my strength for this hurricane coming!

I never thought that I could be so F*CKED like this bc/ of a massive hurricane which the size is greater than the state itself practically!  Oh, well, if it's the eye then it's the eye.... no of THIS is any good!

Anyway, to all the others in the path of this destruction coming.... God bless you and your loved ones!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

O shit, I totally spaced that you were in hurricane country!  Better get that new england tour going asap!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> O shit, I totally spaced that you were in hurricane country!  Better get that new england tour going asap!



Kind of late for a tour wouldn't you think?  The Hurrican is coming Friday afternoon!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I was saying it so you could leave Florida.  Be careful, I have been tracking this for a while now.  

Check this place out, and its message boards http://www.storm2k.org/


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/DATA/RT/float-ir4-loop.html


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Go to the buttons and hit 'forward'


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

I 'm trying not to watch that too much because I get to see it on TV, in papers, through people, I think a cat meow it!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

In a less than bold move, I decided to call up on my life insurance and re-direct the beneficiaries!  I had to it anyway's!  Due to having 2 other life insurances and their in my parent's names but I took out a 3rd plan 2 years ago!

So I redirected the payments for 75% to my mother and 25% to my close friend of the band I manage!  

I feel so much better that upon my unexpected or expected death that the $$ went to some that mattered to me the most!   

No, the Hurricane is NOT the reason why I did it but it did awaken me to make this change fpr the FUTURE!!!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, to those who may be reading... g' night and hopefully I awaken before th storm comes!  I don't want to sleep through that!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, it's sunny for now and nothing else really.  They say soon, the clouds will come in along with the tropical storm.

Anyway, I think I 'll take a drive around to see how congested it is out there and possibly pick up some beef so I can do a cookout later


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

NO GYM supposedly... I must travel to see if it's open.  Maybe I should call, instead!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Rough Itinerary:

Boston, MA (1 date)
Springfield, MA (1 Date)
Central Connecticut (3 dates)
Southern CT (2 dates) (New Havem/Danbury)
New York City (1 to 2 Dates)
Virginia ( 2 dates including JMU area)
Atlanta, GA (2 dates)
Gainesville, FL (1 Date)


I think what we're going to do is join a band from CT to go to Boston because I know Boston like I now Tea or creme pie.  In other words, I DON'T know the area  even if you walked me around in it.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

ummm ... don't see any Canadian dates


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Mr. NT!!  

Well, I would love to do the Canadian thing but I would need to seek a Intl' Entertainment Booking Agency.  But, we'll see!  We'll see.  I'd love to do the Vancouver area along with Toronto!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey David, good luck out there..... 

Be safe...

Wait a second, isn't this your second storm?  Are you attracting these things?  Please move to Canada....   
Keep watching Norcross, Kamal and Steadham.......


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey David, good luck out there.....
> 
> Be safe...
> 
> ...



I will watch out for the storm.   Thanks!  Upon the arrival of the storm I have one thing I need to do!  Cut down a tree that keeps blocking the satellite!  

Next, go swimming! 

It is my second storm.  I was under the eye when Charley hit!

Did you see the other storm coming in which is the same path Frances has taken?  Should be here in 2 weeks that is if it keeps building!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey David, good luck out there.....
> 
> Be safe...
> 
> Wait a second, isn't this your second storm?  Are you attracting these things?  Please move to Canada....



And live near Natural tan?


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

2:15 in the morning.  I woke up around 12:15 am wondering about the storm development.  

Anyhoo, I sit here in front of the computer researching and developing and endorsement/sponsors for my group!  Interesting and it's going to be a lot of WORK!!!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

DAvid, you take care and watch the storm CLOSE!!!!  I dont know how you can stand living in parts where there are hurricanes like that!  stay safe!!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> DAvid, you take care and watch the storm CLOSE!!!!  I dont know how you can stand living in parts where there are hurricanes like that!  stay safe!!



Awww... thank you for your "Well Wishes" Jen!  That is very sweet of you!

Well, maybe this can give you a better idea of how or why I've dealt with these storms.  I lived on Guam for 6 years.  When you get to this Web Page (you may have to hit "refresh" when you get to that page) be sure to click this which is in Click here to view Satellite Image Two.  That storm hit one year after we went through Typhoon Pamela!

I think I've done 4 other hurricane's since. 

2 typhoons!
Hurricane Gloria (Connecticut 1984)
Hurricane Andrew (Aftermath)
Hurricane Charley (Last Month)
Hurricane Frances (Today!)

I'm sure there were som minor ones but the Typhoon's is what killed us practically!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are some pictures that were taken of the storm!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Dave,


How are you handling the winds?  They are kinda' kicking here in Kendall....
Good luck and stay safe...


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Dave,
> 
> 
> How are you handling the winds?  They are kinda' kicking here in Kendall....
> Good luck and stay safe...



The winds have to be up there in the 70's when their whipping... otherwise no rain.  Thank God!

Hope things we'll clear up for you soon!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

I pray you'll be good too.....Be safe


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

I think the only way something is going to happen is if I get electrocuted!   

I KNOW I'll be disgruntled if we lose power for a few days!

I'll LEAVE within 12 hours too!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2004)

Dave I will write more later-- PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Dave I will write more later-- PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking of you!!




Hey Stacey!!!  

Althought the storm is still hitting but we did lose power at my place along with MANY others!!!  

I'm here at work (Coral Springs) and just set up the CPU's  and reconnected everything.  We took it all down in the event of damage or flood!

I have a splitting headache as I met my cute neighbors and played cards and drank Jaigermeister!  I slept well!  

Definitely, I'll chat more via email with ya soon!

Thank you very much for the well wishes!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey Dave, I am glad you're Ok.  I knew that Broward was getting leveled yesterday.  You did spend it the best possible way, girls, cards (strip poker I hope) and Jagermeister....
Good to hear....


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, I am glad you're Ok.  I knew that Broward was getting leveled yesterday.  You did spend it the best possible way, girls, cards (strip poker I hope) and Jagermeister....
> Good to hear....



OMG, if it was strip poker I would've died against my opposition!  We did have a personal type conversation and I told her I'd feel funny if anything happened bt/ us.  Oh well, that's just me.  A different "David" these days!  

BROWARD IS F@CKED UP AND still is getting hammered in Deerfield Beach.  NAASSSTTY!

By the way, we played Rummy instead!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

OK, I've done enough research today and that I must search other means also in the sense of booking agencies in New England!!!!!!!!

I'm tired, cranky, want to go home- power or not, sleep, eat and......


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Talk to you all very soon.  I'm going back to my home with no power!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

OK, so I get home and there is POWER!  SO, I go OUT and get FOOD!  Am I ridiculous?!?!  

Anyway, a silent "Thank You" for those who contacted me here, by email and PM!  Thank you for caring.  I Love you all!  You are great people!  I hope I get the pleasure of meeting some of you soon!  That can be achieved!  By touring with the band of course!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2004)

Damn, I didnt send a PM.  Wished you well here, does that count?


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Of course that counts.... let me add to some who don't have to say anything but I know they possibly thought about me/us!

Well, it's even funnier when those who have never experienced natural disaster don't realize how hard it can be.  I'm not saying this is the end of the world type deal... but this certainly isn't some ride in the park, either.   OK, then, maybe the rebuttle is, try living here in the winter and fight the snow, sleet and ice for a continuos 4 months in a row.  Well, you know what?  I have and I did and I probably lived father north than most anyone else on IM.com besides our Canadian friend's.  But again, whose bitchin'?  (I survived as usual) Not me, because to those who "pulled their magician's act on me" this time around and told me that they were going to be there for me is going to get it like the  "Monkey's Paw"  It'll come back 10 fold.  So when they need me, I just won't answer my phone!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Or, let's take another Metallica title as Flex did in his other thread.  Except my reaction to other's lies and non-reaction and what I do is going to be reality... *Sad... but true!*


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Dave, how's life treating you today?

I am about to remove a few of the shutters from my back patio.  My dog needs to go out and do....well, what she must do.  I hope things are back to normal in your area.  Are you ready for Ivan?  Could you believe this shit?
Man, keep your head up and don't worry about those who basically ignored you in your time of need.  You'll see who is the first one they call when they are in trouble....
Take care...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Dave!!  I'm glad you are okay! That's good you have Power too!! I was worried about you!
That was a smart move fixing your life insurance will... I need to do this as well. 
Congrats having the tour dates up for the band. Now that I'm closer to the "happening" part of Houston, I will be able to drop off your "Kit" you sent me. I really hope I can get them to come on to Houston!

Anyway- Everythings good over here~ had a nice weekend w/ Matt.. I did sprain my ankle doing step aerobics friday night= so  I have been limping around. Work Sucks.. I hate Hate hate that job.... I'm looking for another one.  
Happy  Labor Day! Take care sweetie!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, how's life treating you today?
> 
> I am about to remove a few of the shutters from my back patio.  My dog needs to go out and do....well, what she must do.  I hope things are back to normal in your area.  Are you ready for Ivan?  Could you believe this shit?
> Man, keep your head up and don't worry about those who basically ignored you in your time of need.  You'll see who is the first one they call when they are in trouble....
> Take care...




Hey Tony!   

Things are back to normal and my boss at work elected to open up and next thing you know, I have 15 phones on my desk!!!!!!!  Yes, things are back to normal somewhat.  As for Ivan, I will be flying out on Friday night supposedly and if I get stuck in Orlando, then, what can I do?    Oh, as for those who ignored me, I haven't placed to call back to them and nor will I until I feel I'm ready to!    No worries.    I'm ALWAYS the 1st to be called!  GOOD OLD RELIABLE, DAVE!!!  

Talk again, I'm sure real soon!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 6, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey Tony!
> 
> Things are back to normal and my boss at work elected to open up and next thing you know, I have 15 phones on my desk!!!!!!! Yes, things are back to normal somewhat. As for Ivan, I will be flying out on Friday night supposedly and if I get stuck in Orlando, then, what can I do?  Oh, as for those who ignored me, I haven't placed to call back to them and nor will I until I feel I'm ready to!  No worries.  I'm ALWAYS the 1st to be called! GOOD OLD RELIABLE, DAVE!!!
> 
> Talk again, I'm sure real soon!


Hey Dave,

Things are back to normal for me too.  I was able to work out today for the first time since Wednesday...I missed it.
Either way, I hope it goes well for you in Orlando.  I have been reading, and I tell you, you are very successful.  I am happy for you.
Again, have a good time in Orlando and good luck....

Take care.....


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Dave!!  I'm glad you are okay! That's good you have Power too!! I was worried about you!
> That was a smart move fixing your life insurance will... I need to do this as well.
> Congrats having the tour dates up for the band. Now that I'm closer to the "happening" part of Houston, I will be able to drop off your "Kit" you sent me. I really hope I can get them to come on to Houston!
> 
> ...



And here is my lil' angel!!!  Hey angel!!    Yes, I'm doing much better now, thank you!!  

Yes, I'm very happy about my life insurance changes and it will be surprising enough as things develop that I'll have changed my amounts to a higher range!!!    Those I love dearly shall be taken care of and know that I can rest easier as I close my eyes..... forever!  Sad way of putting it but only the truth!!!!

Ouch!!  I know what that feels like when spraining the ankle at step classes.  

Oh Stacey, what happened with your job??  Email me when you have a chance, OK?

You too, I hope you had a great holiday as well!!!!   Maybe it will come true soon this late winter/early spring for all of us to finally meet!  Well, you've already met Jodi and Craig I presume so it will be lots of fun!  

Stay cool, darling!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Dave,
> 
> Things are back to normal for me too.  I was able to work out today for the first time since Wednesday...I missed it.
> Either way, I hope it goes well for you in Orlando.  I have been reading, and I tell you, you are very successful.  I am happy for you.
> ...



Thanks Tony! 

That was very kind of you to say!  I won't say completely successful but "hard driven" and I need to quit my day job in order to make the full swing and execute with the band-thing!  Soon, I know it's coming soon!  I have to meet with the investor and come up with a resolvement to get me out of the day job and compensate me for my $$ loss to gain that at least by half so I can pay the bills and to hopefully double or triple that amount!  (I have a plan!    )

As for Orlando, I will be in contact with all my South Floridian's to get FULL updates on you all.  You know what?  I may be stuck here if the storm gets here Saturday early morning as they MAY delay it or cancel it!  Maybe I'll have to drive to escape but I DON'T want to drive  and that's why I bought plane ticket!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

Here are some things straight from the heart!

* Hide nothing and expose yourself therefore you'll only be half the *fraud* that you really are.  The other half is ..... words from w8.... STFU, then!  

* I dare you to do *anything* that you claim yourself to do... Better yet, I BET you to do anything you state that you do!  I'd be a f'n millionaire! 

Lastly, the sarcrifices that one makes should come from the heart therefore, your struggles are honest.  Otherwise, you're nothing but a f'n clown!

The moral and pep talk that is here before you should make you aware, otherwise, you live of life of lies.

Be true to yourself!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh crap-o-la! 


I forgot to mention!  in March, we''ll be doing a show out in Austin, TX so that looks like it's going to swing west to east!  Hiya Stacey and JLB!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> And live near Natural tan?



 ... that would be trouble I think ...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

You mentioned your experiences with Mother Nature's nastiest - interesting.  Was it the end of the world, from what we're told via news casts, it certainly could be!!  You' ve ceertainly had your lifetime fill on nature's worst ... and apparently she'll have to do a bit more to get to you!   We've only had one tornado here ... and it was a bad one, so I can relate somewhat of what you've been through and are going through.  We are pretty lucky here in respects to our weather.  Sure we get snow and cold, but it's not really that cold.  The worst part is the length of time winter sticks around ... but I really can't or don't complain.  

Vancouver would be cool ... if that comes to past anytime, I'll make sure to get down there to visit.  Toronto is a tad far for me to just jet off to.  

Glad to hear the band manage thing is starting to take off.  I believe you'd be good and making it a fulltime job would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You mentioned your experiences with Mother Nature's nastiest - interesting.  Was it the end of the world,
> 
> *No, Typhoon Pamela and Typhoon Paka was the "End of the World"!!!   I try not to think about what's going to happen in a couple of days.*
> 
> ...



Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

OK, due to the Hurricane possibly landed West near Tampa, I cancelled my flight to Orlando.  However, as I sit on my ass here in South Florida, VERY WELL may drive up for Saturday and leave ASAP Sunday AM!!!!  We'll see!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

OK, I'm going to run to the gym and get a real quick workout now!  Actually, I'm going to wake up some muscles to get the program back on track again!!!

I took off the crappy music off my website too!    (as we speak!)


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

Woke up the upper body and it felt good!

Strength loss via Debi L. style workout.  Maybe 10%.


Chest- Bench
Shoulders-Military Press
Triceps- Pushdowns
Bicep- Standing BB curls
Tri's- Lats- Overhead  rows laying down


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2004)

I am happy and mad right now!!!

I am going to Orlando and ticked off that I am NOT flying!!!

I put that ticket into hold!!!  Well, I have to go with the band out of town anyways so Ill use it then!

OFF to Orlando... everybody take care!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I am happy and mad right now!!!
> 
> I am going to Orlando and ticked off that I am NOT flying!!!
> 
> ...


Say hi to Mickey for me!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey sweetie!!! Be careful going to Orlando!!

OI just read in Jenny's journal that you will be in Austin, Texas in March!!! I can't wait! I will be there with bells on!

Hope your doing good! Miss Ya!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Say hi to Mickey for me!!!!



Mickey I did NOT see!  

I went up there and actually made it in 2.5 hours (left at 12:30 pm Sat.)

Stopped at the gym and got out by 4:30ish.  Got lost looking for a music store for drum sticks (Not chicken either!  ) and then, drove down to famous International Drive looking for the band's hotel and ran into construction.  It took me 30 mins to get around it.  Enough said!  

Had to go to Office Depot to burn CD's for the show etc... stopped in and saw a girl-friend of mine, got ready for the show... it ended at 2:30ish... drove my friend back home, jumped in the car and arrived Coral Springs at 7:30. 

Do you see something missing in life in this whole ordeal, Tony?  

PS.  And, Mickey is NOT one of them or any other "Characters, places, events, parks etc....

Hint: It's something that everyone does and that "I" SHOULD BE DOING but no, I'm here burning more CD's for tonight's show and a meeting with the investor later on!!!  

And, how was your Saturday?


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey sweetie!!! Be careful going to Orlando!!
> 
> OI just read in Jenny's journal that you will be in Austin, Texas in March!!! I can't wait! I will be there with bells on!
> 
> Hope your doing good! Miss Ya!




Ooohhh... there's "my angel".... I MISS YOU, TOO!!!!  I hope it really turns out that way!  Tomorrow, I am submitting over the application to the Music Festival in Austin.  It would be logical for me to try to secure a few more dates going back since it's a long drive!!!  I have North Florida, Alabama secured somewhat but... LA and Houston would be really cool!  We'll see.

Hey sweets, I got your email and I will answer later on!  I LOVE your email's... you're such a GREAT friend and person!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

OK, quick post before I fly out the door.

Yesterday- Orlando.

Legs

Vertical Leg press
Squat machine

Hams
SLDL's
Single legged concentrate curls

Calves
Donkey machine (I think that's what it's called!)
Seated calves

Traps (Yeah, I DO need to make them bigger again!)
DB Shrugs

Legs we're done in a 4 set/20 reps scheme

Everything else was within 12-15 rep scheme 4 sets.

Sorry this is the crappiest post type workout I've done but I have wings baby, and I must fly out here again!

Until then, take care everyone!!!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2004)

The new website is 80% complete!!!  Stop by and check it out!!!!

I'm freaking falling into a rut again and must climb out!  

Oh well, new projects aligned and this outta be good!  But, I will elaborate more later.  I have to go to their rehearsal!!!!

ta-ta for now!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got back from rehearsal.... the Pre Promo DVD's are done!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2004)

And, with all this in mind, this should end the chapter of this journal.  

The DOOR IS NOW CLOSED!

Oh yeah, and DOWN goes my gallery except for one or two pictures.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Dave, I see things are going well....Keep up the good work
By the way, it's about time you get good money for your hard work, but I already said that


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, I see things are going well....Keep up the good work
> By the way, it's about time you get good money for your hard work, but I already said that



Hey Tony!

I was going to repsond at first bc/ initially I was having this thread closed.  But, I changed my mind.  KEEP IT OPEN. 

Well, in the end, we'll see and as for the motivator of $$, this is still not my  focus but making sure that everything to a certain extent is "perfect" for the band.


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2004)

Song in my head at this moment!


_She can kill with a smile
She can wound with her eyes
She can ruin your faith with her casual lies
And she only reveals what she wants you to see
She hides like a child
But she's always a woman to me 

She can lead you to live
She can take you or leave you
She can ask for the truth
But she'll never believe you
And she'll take what you give her as long as it's free
She steals like a thief
But she's always a woman to me 

Oh, she takes care of herself
She can wait if she wants
She's ahead of her time
Oh, and she never gives out
And she never gives in
She just changes her mind 

She will promise you more
Than the Garden of Eden
Then she'll carelessly cut you
And laugh while you're bleedin'
But she'll bring out the best
And the worst you can be
Blame it all on yourself
Cause she's always a woman to me 

She is frequently kind
And she's suddenly cruel
She can do as she pleases
She's nobody's fool
But she can't be convicted
She's earned her degree
And the most she will do
Is throw shadows at you
But she's always a woman to me _


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2004)

OK, as Judge Milian would say...  _"it's time for some tough love"._

As my life is going to become 99% hectic, I have to DEDICATE my life to my family!   (The Band)  So therefore, I must cut it off here.  So, at this time, I will not be seeking anyone out, if there is any type of special request, please do so in an email at djdean6@csp-designs.com.

Have a GREAT DAY everyone and see you on this board in a month or so!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, and to my favorite *person*, you didn't need that email address!  You already have it!  

Look forward to hearing your opinion on Monday!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Have fun on your trip.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Song in my head at this moment!
> 
> 
> _She can kill with a smile_
> ...


Billy Joel.....great song....

Hey Dave, have a great trip and hope that everything goes as planned....Good luck out there....


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey guys!

Thanks, but I'm only in SE Miami at night at the recording studio's or doing other band related things!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Just popping by to say hi!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

hey David!  How are things?


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just popping by to say hi!



and I *"LOVE" * when you come in and POP in!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey David!  How are things?




Not too bad!!!  Alot of things going on with the band and CRUNCH time!!!!!

y tu'?


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

Certain things= L-I-E-S!    I don't know how much more I can take of these Lies!!!!!!!

OMG!  I think I'm losing it!  

I need to reconvene w/ my friend's that are "real" rather than read a bunch of "lies"!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't anyone ask me please, of the what I am saying...... 


zzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzz 

Do what you say!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2004)

OK, I have to go to Orlando on Saturday and be back on Sunday late night!

How un-funny is this becoming?  Well, it is MY decision and the decision is positive in the fact that it's amounts to $600 so it's a GOOD thing!    Just bitching about the 6 hour drive!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Certain things= L-I-E-S!    I don't know how much more I can take of these Lies!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!  I think I'm losing it!
> 
> I need to reconvene w/ my friend's that are "real" rather than read a bunch of "lies"!



OK, I take this back.  She ended up giving me her world and telling me the truth!    Or, showing me the truth!  Oh la-la!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Heeeey Dave!!  You better get your butt over to VA soon


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Heeeey Dave!!  You better get your butt over to VA soon




Hi Jenny!!!  

I would love to come to VA!!!  How long are you going to be in VA?  I mean, are you going to stay until the summer  etc.  Sorry I haven't been venturing into your journal mind you, my own!  

The album will be coming out, the DVD's , merchandinsing etc. very soon and believe me, wether we come or not, I'm going to douse you with I DiGRESS STUFF!  You've always supported everything I  do and said and I will never forget that or you in that matter!!!!!!!

*Lots of Love to you and Justin! * 

We'll talk again very soon!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

Great, as I eluded to earlier with GG and Spitfire that I have been working on a few things for approval and confirmation before running my mouth off!  

*  *HARD ROCK*- DONE!  Thanks to John D'Angelo (Frontman for I DiGRESS) for his persistence!  Damn, he's good... no GREAT!!!  What can't this guy do??

* *Benefit Fund Raiser*- feat. American Red Cross.  Sponsored and supported by many in the Palm Beach.  I 'm going to be VAGUE again with details bc/ I want to secure everything and all the little things!

* Few more things cooking on the stove!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

I just learned that I have to go to Orlando Saturday and be back Sunday and guess what?  Not like any of you guys don't know.  A freaking hurricane is coing.  AGAIN!

Well, I again have nothing to say about it so.......

Workouts!  Cardio and swimming.  Yeah.  6:30 am swims in the pool!   Better than nothing and more relaxing in a way anyways!

I have been frequenting doctors for a couple of reasons.

Opthamologist- My eyes are bad!  
Overall Blood work- health, past diabetes and my so called GF wants me to get checked for STD's before we unprotected sex etc.  I'm all for that for many reasons!!!  

That is my quick update for now and I have to run out the door again!  Grrrr... it's almost midnight!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Dave, I was just thinking about you buddy, get the hell out of Dodge, this thing may also pass by Orlando, so please be safe if you are driving back over here.  Or maybe drive further north like to Gainesville.

Either way, I will be thinking about you, even if I don't know if only by a message board....

Take care,

T.


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, I was just thinking about you buddy, get the hell out of Dodge, this thing may also pass by Orlando, so please be safe if you are driving back over here.  Or maybe drive further north like to Gainesville.
> 
> Either way, I will be thinking about you, even if I don't know if only by a message board....
> 
> ...



I didn't drive at all!    It was SOOOOO critical of getting something done and it costs me $500!!!!    I have to reschedule it for Monday of next next week!!!!  

I hope your doing OK, the winds are massive right now!!!!


----------

